# New Tool For Kimber Ultra's



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Has anybody seen this new tool to use instead of the little pin they supply? Think I will order one. Sells for around 10.00 plus shipping on Ebay. Watch the video, pretty neat at least I thought so!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

The tool Kimber supplies is crap... and everyone seems to make it alot more complicated than it is.

Here's the method I use...


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> The tool Kimber supplies is crap... and everyone seems to make it alot more complicated than it is.
> 
> Here's the method I use...


Thanks for the video link. That way looks easy


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

follow his directions, and it is very easy!

As he says in the video, place the end of the sping at 5 0'clock when reassembling, and it will work smoothly.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> follow his directions, and it is very easy!
> 
> As he says in the video, place the end of the sping at 5 0'clock when reassembling, and it will work smoothly.


+1. Works great on mine.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

Josser said:


> Has anybody seen this new tool to use instead of the little pin they supply? Think I will order one. Sells for around 10.00 plus shipping on Ebay. Watch the video, pretty neat at least I thought so!


I emailed these guys because it looked too good to be true, and,it was. It appears they have made a few prototypes to see if there's any interest in it. First problem is that it works only for the 3" barrel.
Jack


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

VietVet68 said:


> I emailed these guys because it looked too good to be true, and,it was. It appears they have made a few prototypes to see if there's any interest in it. First problem is that it works only for the 3" barrel.
> Jack


It's designed for the Ultra (3") and works very well. Much less frustrating than the "paper clip".
Ignore the naysayers.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

CentexShooter said:


> It's designed for the Ultra (3") and works very well. Much less frustrating than the "paper clip".
> Ignore the naysayers.


I am not a naysayer. I said very clearly in my post that it was only for 3" barrel


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

VietVet68 said:


> I am not a naysayer. I said very clearly in my post that it was only for 3" barrel


Chill, my brother. I'm on your side! There are those who bad-rap the tool. They think it unnecessary and a waste of money. It's not. I like it just fine.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

CentexShooter said:


> Chill, my brother. I'm on your side! There are those who bad-rap the tool. They think it unnecessary and a waste of money. It's not. I like it just fine.


No problem


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

VietVet68 said:


> I emailed these guys because it looked too good to be true, and,it was. It appears they have made a few prototypes to see if there's any interest in it. First problem is that it works only for the 3" barrel.
> Jack


That is the point. its for the Kimber Ultra(*3'' barrel*) recoil spring system... the one that everyone has a hard time with.


----------

